# tall guys vs short guys



## Andrew (Feb 13, 2006)

I have often read that taller guys have it easier looking muscular than shorter guys but I don't see it in the real world.  All the biggest most ripped mutha fuckas are under 5' 10" nowadays.  To get a monster like Arnold or Lou Ferigno rarely happens but plenty of 5'6" guys look like He Men.  Can I get some other opinions on this?  It's easier for short guys to get the beefy look, right?


----------



## Macstanton (Feb 13, 2006)

I've noticed that too Andrew.  Most of the big guys are the short and stocky type.  And yes, I do think that it is much easier for them to grow muscle.  They have much more compact bodies.  I'm 6'1'', 205lbs and if you squeezed me down to 5'9'' or 5'10'', I'd look enormous.  I also think that they tend to be "stronger" because of the shorter range of motion that they have to do for each rep.  I think they just all around have it much easier aside from being midgets.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 13, 2006)

i'm only 5'3" and because of that it's real easy for me to be stockier looking.  Just look at lee priest


----------



## kell11 (Feb 13, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> i'm only 5'3" and because of that it's real easy for me to be stockier looking.  Just look at lee priest


It's Ok,The best dog I ever owned  was a runt too O, just like you.
and a bad bitch too,an english Bull Mastiff/Shepard mix-

Im calling you shortshank from here on-j/k bra'


...And yeah! look at Lee Priest


----------



## fcknmaw (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm 6'1" and weight about 235lbs. Make no mistake, I look big, but some of my shorter buddies look almost as big at 180-190 lbs.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 13, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> It's Ok,The best dog I ever owned  was a runt too O, just like you.
> and a bad bitch too,an english Bull Mastiff/Shepard mix-
> 
> Im calling you shortshank from here on-j/k bra'
> ...



you gay-lord fauker


----------



## Captain Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Andrew said:
			
		

> I have often read that taller guys have it easier looking muscular than shorter guys but I don't see it in the real world.  All the biggest most ripped mutha fuckas are under 5' 10" nowadays.  To get a monster like Arnold or Lou Ferigno rarely happens but plenty of 5'6" guys look like He Men.  Can I get some other opinions on this?  It's easier for short guys to get the beefy look, right?




Andrew no one is created equal and some guys are born just with good genetics, while others are more genetically challenged.  I have one friend and he just seems to grow bigger and stronger every single time he trains. On the other hand I see some guys that just can't seem to progress the way they would like to even though their workout routine is good. I think that life!! 

I feel by and large, there are five factors that affect every man's ability to achieve muscle development and no one has any control over them. I think there are 5 things that make a deferent’s in how we grow

1- Genetics
2- Age
3- Limb & muscle length
4- Point of tendon
5- Training factors 


Take number 3 for instances!! What dose it say limb and muscle length. Well short guys can grow faster then tall guys and there muscle is more compacted so they don't have to get to big to look big! “Not like tall guys” Small guys have a small frame there muscle sick outwards so it will look like they are more compacted. 

Tall guys have to work extra hard to get the same results not saying short guys don’t but most of the time I will see short guys big and compact! Most of the time when you look at a tall guy they look big and fat even know they have lots of muscle. If you see a big guy that is rip most likely he will not be able to maintain it but shorter guys can.

That’s life as a tall guy!! 

Andrew I ‘m 6 ft and I have a hard time I could not imagine what it would be like for some one that is 6’2 or 6’4.


----------



## squish (Feb 13, 2006)

Captain Canuck said:
			
		

> I think there are 5 things that make a deferent’s in how we grow
> 
> 1- Genetics
> 2- Age
> ...



I agree with the Captain.  I'm shorter (5'8) and weight 195lbs.  I admit that I look thick as hell right now (all my tall friends say so).  With me it's totally about #3.  My chest, legs and calves are huge primarily because of my height.  But take for example my arms (a weak part).  They look (and are) small (16 3/4" versus my calves at 19") and it's ALL because of muscle length.  My training partner is the same height as me and he has specimen level guns-- the difference between us is the length of our arms (mine are longer).

If I had to pick a perfect height to be a good bodybuilder I would want to be 5'10".  You're not short and you can look big as hell if you train hard enough.  Best of both worlds.  But then again, if I could make that happen I would make ice cream health food too.


----------



## mojo (Feb 13, 2006)

At 6'4" 265 lbs I gotta tell ya it is hard to look as big as my lifting partner who is 5'9" 225 lbs even though I out weigh him by close to 40 pounds most of the time. We both have roughly the same size arms at 19" but his sure look a hell of a lot bigger in a shorter length, My quads are about 3" bigger but actually look smaller than his. Its frustrating but atleast I dont have to stand on a stool to get to the pull up bar!


----------



## Captain Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree with you mojo! 

You must have to really work hard at 6'4 to look lean. 




			
				mojo said:
			
		

> who is 5'9" 225 lbs even though I out weigh him by close to 40 pounds most of the time. We both have roughly the same size arms at 19" but his sure look a hell of a lot bigger in a shorter length!




That’s my hole point and I truly feel small guys don’t have to get that huge to look lean and big.


----------



## mojo (Feb 13, 2006)

Captain Canuck said:
			
		

> I agree with you mojo!
> 
> You must have to really work hard at 6'4 to look lean.
> 
> ...



You got that right, I cut up last summer for my wedding droping down from 270 to about 245, cardio 5 times a week and a life of chicken and brocolli for 12 weeks. I got down to just under 8% bf but my size went with it. I lost around an inch in my arms and about 2 across the chest. For future reference, if any of you are getting married soon dont get your measurements taken for your tuxedo at the end of your growth cycle if you are planning on leaning up for the honeymoon!


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 13, 2006)

No one has mentioned that the gyms are made for smaller guys nowadays.  I'm basically lifting my first rep right off my chest with these new benches.  I have a 6' wingspan and I can't get a full stretch on any of the new cable machines in my gym. Drives me crazy.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow.  It looks like everyone agrees with me that its easier to look bulging and ripped when you're shorter.  Those are some great examples everyone wrote.  Yeah, I'm 6' 2" and my bulges are much more stretched out than the same mass on a shorter limb.


----------



## Nitrateman (Feb 14, 2006)

Andrew
Bulging yes, ripped no
I'm 5 10 and 225-230, thick yes, pulging yes, ripped not exactly.  One of the guys I work out with is a tough little [email protected]@@ker of 5 8 140 pounds, surfer, maybe 5 % body fat.  His muscles look much bigger cause his bf% is so low.


From what I've been reading the "future physique" for bb competitions (you know how thy keep changing what they like from year to year) will be a return to the V tapered shape of old...it'll be way bigger this time around, but won't look so bloated as a few of the guys out there.  This will favour all you tall guys.

Nitrateman


----------



## MR .T (Feb 14, 2006)

Isn't Ronnie 5'11"


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 14, 2006)

Captain Canuck said:
			
		

> Andrew no one is created equal and some guys are born just with good genetics, while others are more genetically challenged.  I have one friend and he just seems to grow bigger and stronger every single time he trains. On the other hand I see some guys that just can't seem to progress the way they would like to even though their workout routine is good. I think that life!!
> 
> I feel by and large, there are five factors that affect every man's ability to achieve muscle development and no one has any control over them. I think there are 5 things that make a deferent’s in how we grow
> 
> ...


Excellent points Captain. I am 6' also and weigh 240 with 18 and 1/2 inch arms. My arms are so long that they just don't look that big compared to my friends who are shorter.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Feb 15, 2006)

.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Feb 16, 2006)

I think 5'10 is a good size for body building!!

What do you think?


----------



## Andrew (Feb 17, 2006)

Captain Canuck said:
			
		

> I think 5'10 is a good size for body building!!
> 
> What do you think?



Yeah, for bodybuilding I think 5' 10" is about right, but there are other advantages from being taller.  A lot of chicks like my height at 6' 2".  And it helps when playing basketball.


----------



## Captain Canuck (Feb 17, 2006)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Yeah, for bodybuilding I think 5' 10" is about right, but there are other advantages from being taller.  A lot of chicks like my height at 6' 2".  And it helps when playing basketball.




Yes I know what you mean Andrew I play Basketball and love it 
especially for cardio.


----------

